# tegu movement question



## jamelyn77 (Jun 14, 2010)

:?: hello everyone... this might seem like a silly question but my tegu seems to slide around as he moves he doesnt really ever get up and "high step" is he just lazy or is it a bigger problem maybe? someone recently posted that their tegu did this occasionally but I am realizing that is mordecai's main way of moving, he is inside mostly so I attribute it to a comfort thing but I would just like to hear what you guys think .. thanks (i'm probaly over analyzing this)


----------



## themedic (Jun 14, 2010)

How old is your tegu?

How long has he been doing this?

Does he have any other problems like, not being able to move legs, arms?

Sounds like 1 or 2 things.

Lazy Tegu, its either scratching its belly against the substrate or its a case of MBD Metabolic Bone Disease, its caused essentially by lack of calcium and uvb lighting.

Take it to a vet to get him diagnosed, hopefully nothing is wrong with your gu.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 14, 2010)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. Frieda does this. She rarely moves while elevated. On the other hand, Kimo and Diego are always elevated when they move. I'm not sure the reason either because Frieda has been getting unfiltered sunlight in her outdoor enclosure and her food is varied and supplemented. If you find out the reason, do let me know too! And for the record, Frieda does not have muscle spasms and does not have deformed bones, etc.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 16, 2010)

mordecai will be a year in july/aug. I will post a video of his movement when i get a chance I currently feed him calcium supplements and use proper lighting although I think I will buy new ones so they are fresh for certain he does not show any signs of tremors or other mbd symptoms that i can see and his limbs and everything move just fine ... Ithink I have noticed it more recently as he has grown these past few months that he just isnt running around like he used to but that could be a size thing? so I'm hoping hes lazy and just likes the feel of things as he slides along .. thanks for your reply ... and to carcharios- its good to hear that other tegus use similiar movement too maybe I am over analyzing my tegu but will be monitoring him closely and changing some environmental stuff to make sure 8)


----------



## carcharios (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, I was watching Frieda yesterday and the other thing I noticed about her walking is that her two front legs seem to turn inwards when she walks and the palms of her front feet are often turned upright. When she walks like this, she's usually slow and jerky. However, I have also observed her moving quite fast around her enclosure as was the case last weekend when she was trying to evade Kimo's mating attempts, so I do know that she is capable of moving efficiently when she so desires. Regardless, she definitely does not move as fluidly as Kimo.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 27, 2010)

so here is a short video of mordecai outside... I was by myself so the angle isnt the best but I would love to hear opinions on it .. whether he is moving normally or not, he stays so low to the ground it doesnt seem right when i watch other tegu vids. any input appreciated ,thanks


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 27, 2010)

video below .. just click on pic ...thanks


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Orion (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the same problem with my Tegu. Tiny was eating substrate(coco husk) and got impacted, after which she started walking/sliding around the same way along with being kinda shakey. She can hold herself up fine but does not most of the time. She needed surgery for being impacted and the vet said at the initial vist it must be MBD. I have UVB lights and feed her Rep-cal. She took X-rays but NO MBD. She has been on calcium for the vet everyday for over a month and has had no improvement. My guess is that it had something to do with eating the substrate(coco husk).


----------



## carcharios (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah, Frieda walks the same way. On the other hand, Kimo's walk resembles that of a Komodo Dragon, where he holds his body and the base of his tail off the ground. Frieda is outside so I KNOW she's getting the proper lighting. And she's gotten calcium supplements even before I started giving her the chicken necks, which contain bone in them.

When I first got Frieda, she was more mobile and could easily catch mice. She can still get them but I noticed that midway through last summer, she seemed to have less mobility. My guess is that it is also the Cyprus mulch. Perhaps there is a toxin in it after all that affects the nervous system? However, Kimo has eaten his share of cyprus mulch and so far (knock on wood) had not had any of these issues.

Could it be a male / female situation whereby males walk more upright and females, lower to the ground? I'm at a loss here to unless it's the cyprus.

I will say this; since giving Frieda the chicken necks, I've noticed a slight improvement in her mobility. She doesn't seem to slither as much and has been holding her head more upright. This could just be a coincidence but she definitely seems to be gaining some mobility back. Maybe getting actual bone is better for them than the supplements? Again, I really don't know what to make of it.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 28, 2010)

chicken necks? from a butcher? please explain further I'm willing to try anything that will improve the health of my tegu who I thought I was providing for accurately, its frustrating : ( .. I have never had any issues like this with my other reptiles and am at a loss.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 28, 2010)

I get my chicken necks from our local Giant supermarket but I live in MD and right now they're stocking them because of all the crabbers in the area. However, I bet if you asked your butcher at your local market for them, they can get them for you. They're really cheap at a $1 a carton. I feed my adult tegus the entire neck but I've been taking a cleaver and cutting them up for my smaller guy since he can't swallow a whole neck yet. They all digest the bones by the way. No trace of a bone so far.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks for the info, mordecai is not yet a year so i will check out the size of whats available ang see if he is interested


----------



## carcharios (Jun 28, 2010)

Diego is still small too so I took a cleaver and cut them into 3rds. I gave them to him for the first time yesterday and he ate a whole bowl full. It's nice knowing he's getting the calcium he needs too because up until yesterday, he was only getting turkey balls with supplements, eggs, and occasionally a shrimp here and there.


----------

